# Cadeau x Cacia: Baby Boy - The Sequel



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been a bit remiss in sharing here on SM because so many of our friends are also on Facebook and have seen my pictures there and I hate to overlode and double up on my bragging, but on the other hand I do not want to neglect the friends who have been so supportive of us here. 

Cacia just had her second litter and again she is raising a singleton baby boy. Some of you may remember her last little boy that was born last September. He is in a loving home with Ashley and Cindy King of Ecstasy Maltese and is just getting started with his show career. I am looking forward to seeing him in the Harrisburg Shows a week from Saturday. We called him Chobani - but he was registered as CloudClan The Huntsman in Ecstasy "Orion." I know some of you got to see him at nationals. 

But the big news is that he has a little brother. He was born this past Friday. 










He is a little tank. I took this just last night and he is already over 9 ounces. He is growing more than an ounce per day. 









He certainly seems to be enjoying his time at the milkbar. 


















He's got the tummy to prove it. 









He is very calm and snuggly. He doesn't protest when I want to hold him and I am having trouble keeping my paws off. But Cacia has reminded me that he is hers first. :innocent:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Awww, he is so so precious. And look at the proud mama. She looks adorable. Chobani has always been my favorite so I can't wait to see what little puppy looks like when he's grown up. 

Now, the big question is, do you have C names lined up for him? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Carina, I think these are the most gorgeous pictures of Cacia and her precious newborn baby boy.:heart:

Cacia looks so happy and content nursing and looking over her sweet, sweet little angel.:wub:

He is so adorable ... so precious looking from the top of his head down to his tiny paw toes. :wub:

You have captured the most beautiful photos of Cacia and her darling baby boy. Thank you for sharing these awesome and beautiful pictures. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Carina, these are beautiful! He is precious!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, he is so cute. I love the belly picture :HistericalSmiley:. Cacia sure looks like a proud Mommy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Every one of the pictures are absolutely adorable. I love them! Mommy is such a beauty, I 'm sure baby will be too!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So very cute - a proud mama for sure!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he is so very, very cute!!! Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That belly picture just makes me smile. I love it. He is so rolly polly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the pics, Carina!!! Cacia is just precious...and I dub her new pup "Little Big Man"...:HistericalSmiley::wub: I like it better than "Tank" or "Fatty":HistericalSmiley:..Love that little-big boy...:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Carina PUPPY fever! I have not had puppies for a year but will have some in August... you are getting me excited with your precious pictures. Thanks for sharing! Hope his full brother does WELL in show ring and maybe this new boy will follow his brother's show career! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful baby boy! Please keep the pictures coming I would love to watch him grow up.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a darling little (okay, big) baby boy! :wub: I'm looking forward to watching him grow up!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Carina! What a cutie! I love that fat little belly. You can brag all you want! I love seeing your accomplishments!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Oh my gosh!!! He is SO cute!!!!! I SO want to rub his chubby belly!!! I love seeing pictures if your dogs and pups. Please do post more pictures. Thank you for not neglecting SM and posting pics here. Feel free to post as many pictures as you want. I am pretty sure no one will object.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

How sweet! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness! How cute is he?! That last pic of him totally brough a huge smile on my face! He looks full and content <3


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Carina, I am so glad you post for those of us not on facebook. We love looking at your puppy pics as they are always a treat. That puppy is so precious and mommy looks so proud and beautiful. Good luck with him and please post more pics:chili:.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- of course I've been following on FB, but I love to see the pictures again. Cacia looks sooooooooooooo proud and she looks like she's being a great Mom.

And I can't believe how fast baby boy is growing.  He looks just precious.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He is just a big fat cutie pie! I want to devour him!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet pictures, I will never tire of seeing them : )


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

That little boy is so very precious. Cacia is so beautiful and looks like she is a very caring mommy. Hope he turns out to be everything you are looking for.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so precious:tender: I love every picture, but that last one with his full tummy melts my heart:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Just beautiful....momma and baby.... Precious beyond words....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can see why you can't keep your paws off him!
I think his C name should be Chunky!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

OH my goodness... what fun! He is just so adorable- please keep posting pics as he grows!! We can all live vicariously through your puppy experience!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG. I am in LOVE. We're about to get puppy fever around here. My mom would love a fluff. We had poodles all of my childhood and she breed them for a few years. She is just afraid to get a pup because she thinks her fluff would out live her now and she doesn't want anything bad to happen with her baby if that were the case when of course heaven forbid that happened I would of course take care of her pets. I also mentioned to her about getting an older rescue.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh and i ment to say mommy looks awesome for just giving birth. Did she have Kate or Kim's make up and hair dresser come over for pics? LOL


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Carina, what a little stuffed bear he is. I wouldn't be able to leave him alone either. Please don't stop posting pics of him. Cacia is so pretty and looks like a great mommy. It's a good thing she only had one little piggy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting those pics.......they made me smile. He is precious and so is Mommy. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

soooo cute!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a cute little roly poly!

I wish you could 'post' some puppy breath for us. I just LOVE puppy breath!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have never seen anything more beautiful that Cacia and her baby boy. It just made me happy to the core.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I have never seen anything more beautiful that Cacia and her baby boy. It just made me happy to the core.


DITTO HERE. 

I wish I could be there to hold that little sweet, sweet baby boy:wub::wub::wub:. 

What can I say, looking at that little doll gives me, you guessed it,* PUPPY FEVER.*


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: the belly picture is too cute :wub: congratulations!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Could anything be sweeter? No :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh he is just precious! Look at that fat little belly, LOL! I just got done looking at Nida's pictures of Emma, who is just beautiful, so I'm sure that with the gene pool this little guy has, he'll be a stunner too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He is just precious. I love the little paws and that big belly. Even if he could stand I don't think he could hold up that belly, or maybe it would rest on the floor..LOL...so cute!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

More pics. More pics. He is sooo cute. I would love to rub that little belly.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Cacia looks like such a good Mommy!

He is adorable... little pudgy belly!


----------

